# Flasher



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Anyone here have a flasher that they use in both summer and winter?I want to put one on my bow mount trolling motor.


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

Yep

Vexilar FL-18. Nice and bright, works great for all seasons.

You can buy seperate transducers if needed for high speed.

Just depends how your going to use it.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Used to use an FL-18 up front, but this year I bought the new FL-20 for ice fishing and can't wait to see it on the boat. The screen is larger on the 20 and they have no sun shield anymore. The 18 worked nice on the boat, but if you didn't have it pointed directly at you it was difficult to see the display. With the 20 I don't forsee any problems being able to see the display from anywhere in my boat, plus it is even a bit brighter than the 18.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Is the transducer mounted on your trolling motor?


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

> Is the transducer mounted on your trolling motor?


Yes, that is how I used mine.

I haven't had the chance to use the 20 as mentioned, but I have only heard good things about it.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Is there a special mounting bracket for the trolling motor?


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Vex makes a transducer and bracket that fits to a trolling motor. I have a Minnkota with the transducer built in.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Both Vexilar and Marcum make a transducer that can be mounted to the trolling motor.They are around $60.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

The big issue in my opinion, Ken, is the ability to see the display. The Marcum or Vex will both do a great job, but if the unit has a sun shield it is quite hard to see anything outside a very narrow angle. The FL-20 doesn't show any more information than the FL-18, but you are able to see the display from so many different angles without having to tilt or turn the unit. This is a hugh factor for boat fishing where you may not be sitting right in front of it such as when ice fishing. I suppose if you're in a smaller boat and sitting right by the flasher at all times it is probably not as big a deal. You should just go to a sporting good store and compare the veiwing angles....that should solidify your choice pretty quickly.


----------



## Jack Ryan (Mar 26, 2007)

I use my Vexlar ice fishing rig all year on the ice, in canoes, and as a portable on rented boats.


----------



## SmellCat (Jul 28, 2004)

I just bought the high speed transducer for my Marcum yesterday. I bought the transom mount but they had the trolling motor mount too.

Any opinions on the pros and cons of each would be helpful...I can still take it back!

Smell


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

SmellCat said:


> I just bought the high speed transducer for my Marcum yesterday. I bought the transom mount but they had the trolling motor mount too.
> 
> Any opinions on the pros and cons of each would be helpful...I can still take it back!
> 
> Smell


I have an Eagle mounted to the dash,so I don't need the high speed transducer.Just the puck to use when fishing.


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

I put a Lowrance on my dash in place of the vexilar. I then put my Vex on the bow. I left my transducer on the back of the boat for reasons that the guy in the front of the boat doesnt ask "How deep are we here ever 5 minutes" when walleye fishing. They only problem is I mounted the Lowrance to close to the Vex ducer so I have interference. Just need to move it to other side of the motor. Just a little spring maintance!!!! But its alot easier to see, and will always have faith in the VEX!!!


----------



## SmellCat (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey Ken-
I already have a humminbird on the dash and another on the floor in the bow...Did the dude sell me the wrong one? I wanted somthing for vertical jigging. Do you think the trolling motor mount would be the better option?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

SmellCat said:


> Hey Ken-
> I already have a humminbird on the dash and another on the floor in the bow...Did the dude sell me the wrong one? I wanted somthing for vertical jigging. Do you think the trolling motor mount would be the better option?


I like the idea of mounting the transducer to the trolling motor.Easy in and out.Plus I am probably going to get a Marcum flasher which I can use for boat fishing and winter ice fishing.Why have 2 when I can spend a little more and get a good flasher?That should work great for jigging in the summer.


----------



## SmellCat (Jul 28, 2004)

Good point Ken...I think I'll take back the high speed kit and get the trolling motor kit. Marcum has both and they're about the same price.
Thanks!


----------

